

Extraordinary Popular Delusions and the Madness of Crunchies - slapshot
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/10/nsfw-crunchies-vox-populi-vox-meaningless/

======
ax0n
"Frankly why they’d willingly submit themselves to any of those horrors when
they could simulate the entire experience from home simply by wiring a
thousand dollars to Steve Wynn, dropping a tab of acid and then heading to
Best Buy with a hooker." - That made cold beer come out of my nose. As douchey
as TC editors are, I have to give them serious bonus points for their acerbic
sense of humor.

~~~
mmelin
This is Paul Carr. He's in a class entirely different from the TC editors :)

~~~
nudist
Definitely agreed. TC editors by and large are terrible writers, but Paul Carr
is a real journalist. I love his stuff.

------
jrockway
FYI: NSFW is the title of this regular column, not a commentary on whether or
not the content is safe for work.

~~~
slapshot
Yep -- the URL has "NSFW" in it, so wanted to make it clear.

~~~
jacquesm
That's just linkbait. He - probably correctly - reasoned that people will
click that in a heartbeat hoping for something other than what they get on the
other side of the click.

Smart guy.

~~~
Luc
It's the name of the regular column Paul Carr writes for TC. I find its misuse
of the NSFW tag more annoying than cute.

~~~
jrockway
_more annoying than cute_

It's TechCrunch.

------
Xichekolas
If I remember correctly, "NSFW" is the title of Paul Carr's 'column' on TC. So
the NSFW in the title doesn't refer to the post, but to the whole series of
posts by that author.

Edit: According to his entry in Crunchbase, he also wrote a column for the
Guardian called "Not Safe For Work" before being 'kicked out' and going to TC.

------
andrewpbrett
Can you change the title to accurately reflect the content please? Stripping
NSFW from the original makes sense but the complete rewrite does not.

~~~
slapshot
Trying to capture both themes without being too complex; it's an interesting
post that's hard to summarize in 85 characters.

~~~
andrewpbrett
Fine. But the original title did not mention the Crunchies at all; that was my
main issue. I see it's been fixed.

~~~
slapshot
Thanks for the tip, happy to change it to hit it a little more squarely.

------
earle
its the perezhilton.com of internet technology

------
thiele
I'ma let you finish, but....

~~~
thiele
haha, -3 for my lame Kanye joke, really?

